# Coffs harbor first november weekend



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

hey

i'll be in coffs for that weekend to visit my sister and for a fish
not sure where to go for a nice paddle and a fish in coffs as i just recently got my kayak and haven't really explored coffs.
Would anyone like to show me or just give any clues on where to go.
i was thinking of maybe having a paddle around the harbor and around mutton island getting use to the open water or maybe a paddle down coff creek for some flatty's or something. 
any information would be very greatful and anyone can come along if they like.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yep i'll be up for that.... work permitting!


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Might have to talk with my girlie & see if we can travel up for the w/end.
I live in Port Macq. and have a work do (piss up) at aanuka at the end of november.
Great chance for a recce ! 
Would like to see where Aanuku is and whether I can fish from there??


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

that is right on diggers beach, fantastic!!! i took some pics of diggers a while back and it looks excellent, reef not too far out. u turn right at the big banana... I'd be keen as to go out there also!


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Diggers.Oh yeah,thats where that white shark was hanging around about this time last year.Gave all the local waxheads the creeps for a few days. 
I'm sure its gone though.....


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

ahhh sharks.

diggers beach ay. how far way is the reefs and what kinds of fish are you expected to catch around there apart from the shark.


----------

